# Trashy Trout at DC.



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Before I tell you about my Trashy Trout Story at Deer Creek,
Here's a quick report for those interested in the Conditions.
The Ice was near Perfect with no Slush Monster in sight with
the edge's a little soft but good. We Fished at Charleston
from 7:30 to 1:30 and it was way slow with only a few bites and 
Three Fish between the two of us (Mike & I). I did however catch
a 17 1/2 Bow so I was happy but, My Young Protoshay Mike out 
Fished the old Man on this Day.
My one Fish of the day.








Mike getting comfortable.








Todays Catch.









Ok so heres my Trashy Trout story. When I get home and I'm ready
to clean my fish for Super Bowl dinner. I'm wondering why some fish hit
the jig so hard and others just nibble, so I cut open the gut to see what
they're eatting and WOW, Not only has the fish been eatting moss and 
other goodies I can't Identify, I find a bunch of plastic and start unrolling
it. Then I take a closer look and find a cigarette Butt in there, just the 
Cotton part of the butt and Im thinking no wonder they hit your
Jig so hard, the poor fish are starving and living off of trash, hehe.
Anyway heres a picture of what I took out of the Fish with a penny
Next to the trash for size comparison.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

Thats horrible, do you care if I post this pic up at Round Rocks just to demonstrate to people why it is so important not to throw things in the water.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

No I don't care, the more people that see this the better, I couldn't believe it. The trash you see on the Ice and in the water really does effect everything. Some will need to see it first hand for it to sink in.


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

that is some messed up stuff


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I caught a rainbow in sailboat beach one time about 2 or 3 years ago. It was in the summer. I brought it home to fillet it and it had a rock hard stomach, I cut it open and I swear on my life there was a wrapper in its stomach that was unbelievable large. It was probably the size of a wrapper off one of them danish breakfast things. Couldn't believe it was in that fish and the fish was still alive. It was a girthy 18" bow as well. That's the only time i've seen a fish with garbage in it but it really blew my mind.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Its really weird that they have that amount of trash in them. I only cut the gut on maybe one fish a year, so to run across trash thats in the one fish you decide to take a look in makes you wonder what in most of them.


----------



## The Coach (Jan 23, 2009)

This report is no surprise to me with all the trash laying on the ice after one day. I did not know trout could be considerd a trash fish. Ever catch a fish full of sunflower seed shells? Amazing what fish will eat.

Some signs written in english and spanish and maybe some trash cans would make a great eagle scout project for some young men. Lets find a solution!

The Coach


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

A friend of mine cut open the gut of a big carp from pineview once and it had a cheetos bag, a bottle cap and a small handful of pebbles in it.
I have opened up a few trout, and usually only find insects, or small fish. weird to see trout eating trash.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

guess i wont be consuming any trout from DC now.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's nuts!


----------



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

A cigarette butt? WOW. When I was a kid, my grandpa and I passed Koosharem Res. one day. There was a row boat on the shore so we decided to stop and fish. Problem was, we didn't have any fishing gear with us but since my grandpa was a carpenter he did have a hammer.. My grandpa had a pouch of Redman chewing tobacco. He rolled the tobacco into little balls and chummed the fish with it. When the fish would come to the surface to spit, my grandpa would whack them on the head with a hammer. We did okay that day. These fish were just planters but since I was just a kid I had a blast.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Your post reminds me of this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI5mPBVD ... re=related


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

whiteknuckler said:


> A cigarette butt? WOW. When I was a kid, my grandpa and I passed Koosharem Res. one day. There was a row boat on the shore so we decided to stop and fish. Problem was, we didn't have any fishing gear with us but since my grandpa was a carpenter he did have a hammer.. My grandpa had a pouch of Redman chewing tobacco. He rolled the tobacco into little balls and chummed the fish with it. When the fish would come to the surface to spit, my grandpa would whack them on the head with a hammer. We did okay that day. These fish were just planters but since I was just a kid I had a blast.


 -_O- :rotfl:


----------

